# Mountain Bike



## SKY

After a bike, going to do a mixture of on road and off road but not pushing the bike hard.

Generally using the bike for fitness and getting out and about off my ****.

I'm 6.3 so need a XL frame.
Any recommendations?


----------



## Sutty 90

Probably best with a xc hard tail, how much do you want to spend? Have a look on Tredz.Co.uk, that's a pretty decent bike shop that will give you loads of food for thought mate!

Sutty


----------



## SKY

£4-500


----------



## chrisc

Hybrid I'd go for if its trails your doing go second hand.
I have two Boardmans hardtail pro 450 hybrid 270 both brand-new when I bought them saved a fortune buying secondhand


----------



## robbo777

If it's a mixture of on road and off road buy a 29er hard tail mountain bike, make sure it has hydraulic disc brakes on it NOT mechanical disc brakes. A 29er mountain bike will roll well on the road so don't worry about having a mountain bike that you can't ride on the road. Cheap mountain bikes are not good off road and the components don't last, if you buy brand new and a good brand like Specialized or Giant you will get warranty with it and when you go to sell it they sell well. 
Your £500 top end budget might just be tight but shop around, in the bike world you really do get what you pay for especially with mountain bikes.


----------



## SKY

What's a 29er ?


----------



## Hereisphilly

SKY said:


> What's a 29er ?


http://www.halfords.com/advice/cycling/expert-advice/what-is-a-29er

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rob_wilson1

I've brought this from Halfords in may and really rate it. Good reviews from magazines.

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...o&categoryId=165499&langId=-1&catalogId=10151

Sent from my E2303 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingswood

I'd recommend second hand too, or the cycle to work scheme if your employer uses it. 

£500 will get you a decent bike in the sales but as others have said, you get what u pay for and cheap bikes fall apart. Bikes have increased in price a lot in the last 10 years

I've bought a £1200 hard tail off eBay for £650 which was only 6 months old and hardly been used. And I've bought a £1000 road bike for £750 on the cycle to work scheme. Certainly options out there

As much as I'd like to say go to your local bike shop and get a cash deal u reckon halfords sale will be ur best bet. Or maybe try go outdoors as there trying to break into the market 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisc

Look up Boardman pro 29er in silver can be had 350-450 where nearly a grand originally what I use besides hybrid takes some hammer with my weight alone and had zero issies.some new ones pop up every so often


----------



## kingswood

http://www.gooutdoors.co.uk/calibre-two-two-v2-mountain-bike-p383858

fantastic value with a rochshox fork and hydraulic disks


----------



## Dr_T

SKY said:


> £4-500


check out decathlon bikes


----------



## Paul7189

https://www.evanscycles.com/trek-session-9-9-2017-mountain-bike-EV286626?esvt=52838-GOUKE2059562&esvq=&esvadt=999999-0-1146816-1&esvcrea=166222721916&esvplace=&esvd=c&esvo=EV286626-M-RED&esvaid=50080&gclid=CNCVmrjgntECFc8YGwodLM0H9g

If you want to stretch your budget a bit you can't go wrong with this!


----------



## Dr_T

Paul7189 said:


> https://www.evanscycles.com/trek-session-9-9-2017-mountain-bike-EV286626?esvt=52838-GOUKE2059562&esvq=&esvadt=999999-0-1146816-1&esvcrea=166222721916&esvplace=&esvd=c&esvo=EV286626-M-RED&esvaid=50080&gclid=CNCVmrjgntECFc8YGwodLM0H9g
> 
> If you want to stretch your budget a bit you can't go wrong with this!


soggy suspension and not great for pedalling, best to avoid IMHO


----------



## Paul7189

Dr_T said:


> soggy suspension and not great for pedalling, best to avoid IMHO


How about this one? Its cheaper too!

https://www.evanscycles.com/cannondale-scalpel-si-black-inc-2017-mountain-bike-EV284408


----------



## SKY

Right got myself a Specialized RockHopper (2015 model) from ebay for £350. Bloke purchased it on his cycle to work scheme but never rode it and just left it in the spare room of his house.
Brand new and a bit dusty. 

Well please with it - going to my mates tomorrow who is a bike geek to give it a little tune up, light oil up and check for tightness of components since its been sitting.
Needs new pedals as the pedals with it are very small with like spring clip in's on them. 
Also need a seat that is more comfortable.
Mate has 7 bikes so will test his seats. 

Thanks for the recommendations to check out ebay - saved me a small fortune.


----------



## SimTaylor

Seats are always uncomfortable at first. You'll get used to them. did you go for an xl frame in the end? I'm 6ft 4 and find the large frame much better.


----------



## SKY

I got the xl frame


----------



## chrisc

Good get out on it now.
It gets addictive though buying stuff for it.get some expensive Lycra gel shorts makes loads of difference


----------



## robbo777

You won't go wrong with a Specialized, by the sounds of it it has clipless (SPD) pedals fitted to it, eventually you might move on to use them with clipless shoes so just keep them.


----------



## Dr_T

saddles are obviously very personal - you can get an idea by measuring your ischial tuberosities to see what width of saddle would be good.


----------



## ncd

Seats/Saddles are a bit like a new pair of shoes, you just need to break them in. It's also a case of setting the seat up right, as a lot of people don't bother to do this, but as your mate knows alot about bike, I'm sure he will sort this out for you. It will also be a bit of trial and error getting your position right, as this can make a lot of difference in your riding and comfort. Lastly, have fun!


----------

